# Carpet for hamsters, guinea pigs ect?



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been keeping furry pets for over 3 years now and i'v tried all sorts of different substrates, for the vast majority of little furrys i keep i use shavings. But spending £14 a fortnight seems to be getting a little expensive... dont get me wrong, i can afford it its just i was wondering wether machine washable carpet, with short strands would be good as substrate for hamsters and guinea pigs? Anyone tried it.. if no one has ill try it as its machine washable and wouldnt have to be replaced too often.

Rl.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

For guinea pigs yes, for hamsters no. Hamsters need to be allowed to burrow and forage, carpet dosent allow that but for guinea pigs its dieal, just give them a litter pan.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Also take a look at fleece as bedding, any Q's about it just ask!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> For guinea pigs yes, for hamsters no. Hamsters need to be allowed to burrow and forage, carpet dosent allow that but for guinea pigs its dieal, just give them a litter pan.


I might try with the guinea pigs.. would save me alot of money. I was thinking about that with the hamsters, especially with most of my hamsters been roborovski's (realy active diggers). I'm going to try with guinea pigs with carpet tommorow, let you know how they find it :2thumb:

Thankyou, RL.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lots of guinea pig breeders use vetbed,
you just shake the poo`s off and chuck it in the washing machine and it dries really quick.

have you tried megazorb on your hammies?
its totally safe, 4x more adsorbant than shavings, so you put a lot less in, 
i`m going to change my guinea pigs onto it, theres no dust either.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok i used machien washable carpet for three weeks and i must say it doesnt work...

It just soaks up the pee causing the most horrific vile smell... and washing it was the worse.. having that in your bath isnt the most clean thing in the world.... Yeh so i dont recommend it.. i have no changed back to my origional substrate...

:2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you tried fleece...?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Ok i used machien washable carpet for three weeks and i must say it doesnt work...
> 
> It just soaks up the pee causing the most horrific vile smell... and washing it was the worse.. having that in your bath isnt the most clean thing in the world.... Yeh so i dont recommend it.. i have no changed back to my origional substrate...
> 
> :2thumb:


Wont it fit in your washing machine?... Vet bed would probably be better as has been posted by someone else... it can be put in the washing machine on a hot wash, gets rid of smell, and is more saitary I would have thought


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

What kind of carpet were you using?

Have you tried Rubber backed rug? I use it for my dogs (and now ferrets lol) and can just pop it in the washing machine with the dog blankets.
I have a few sheets cut to size for each.

However unlike with ferrets you'd have to watch for chewing. 

Vet bed does seem like a good option, my house rabbits have vet bed. I must admit Optimus loves it.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> What kind of carpet were you using?
> 
> Have you tried Rubber backed rug? I use it for my dogs (and now ferrets lol) and can just pop it in the washing machine with the dog blankets.
> I have a few sheets cut to size for each.
> ...


It had rubber on the bottom.. not only did the guina pig chew it by end of three days it stunk like mad.. and after seeing how "drenched" it was with pee i decided not to risk blowing/braking or clogging up the washing machine... 

:whistling2: Share your thoughts..


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

can i just say I pay £6 for a full size bale of shavings from our local horse feed place and about the same for a bag of graze on which if noone has used it is a freeze dried chopped grass product, intended as horse feed but makes a very good bedding for most things, my torts and guinea pigs use it, it smells lovely the bags I'm talking about are the big ones weighing around 50lb or so, £2.50 for hay and straw bales well worth trying ti find somewhere if you have a bit of storage space. They also do aubiose for around the same price.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Reptilover said:


> It had rubber on the bottom.. not only did the guina pig chew it by end of three days it stunk like mad.. and after seeing how "drenched" it was with pee i decided not to risk blowing/braking or clogging up the washing machine...
> 
> :whistling2: Share your thoughts..


 
Washing it daily perhaps instead of letting it just soak up p*** maybe? :whistling2:

Rinsing it out under a hose first? :whistling2:

And if you had read, I said that guinea pigs would chew it. :whistling2:

But if you leave it 'drenched' in p*** as you put it, then you know what? it's gonna stink! 
That shared enough for you? :whistling2:


----------

